
Why Charcoal? in 100 lines or less or more - peter_d_sherman
http://charcoal-lang.org/short_version.html
======
peter_d_sherman
From: [http://charcoal-lang.org/index.html](http://charcoal-
lang.org/index.html)

Excerpt:

"Charcoal is a programming language project. Its defining characteristics are:

o Charcoal is a C dialect

o Mostly source-compatible with C

o Calling C from Charcoal and vice-versa works with minimal fuss

o Follows the "C philosophy"

o Charcoal makes the design and implementation of interactive/ reactive/
asynchronous/ concurrent software more accessible to application programmers"

